# WHAT TO BRING!



## hedgehog432 (Jun 20, 2010)

hey guys im getting a hedgehog on sunday and i was curious about what i needed to be aware of. i am traveling for 5 hrs. i know that i should probably use a cat carrier, seat-belted into the car and make sure its comfy and warm in there. but since its only 5 hours should i still bring food?? would i put the water in a bowl instead of a bottle? should i bring the litter box or just some paper towels in case?? thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

You might want to bring several sets of liners, so that you can clean out the cage during breaks (your hedgie will probably get very car sick). I drove 2 hours to get my hedgie and he was a mess 

Bring water, and food, but he'll prob puke up the food so beware of feeding it to him.

Bring water in a bottle and then bring a small bowl he can drink out of.

You won't need a litter box... because the litter will get everywhere... and your hedgie is probably not litter trained

Bring baby wipes + paper towels too


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

On a trip thats only 5 hours, don't offer an food, it will just make him carsick, you can offer a small amount of water before leaving then he should be fine till you get home. Chances are he'll probably sleep all the way home. Just bring extra bedding to change if needed and papertowels/wet cloth for clean up if needed. No all hedgies get car sick but some do. I travelled 36 hours over 3 days with 5 hedgies and only had one get sick on the first day and none after that.


----------



## hedgehog432 (Jun 20, 2010)

thanks so much!!!!!!!!!! so i will bring a tiny bit of food but probably wont feed her that much and i will bring a water bottle to fill up her dish at first. extra fleece and paper towels/wet wipes?? thanks sooooooooooo much again!!!

ps!! my breeder potty trained my hedgie for me so should i still bring a litter box or just stick with the fleece and towels??


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

hedgehog432 said:


> thanks so much!!!!!!!!!! so i will bring a tiny bit of food but probably wont feed her that much and i will bring a water bottle to fill up her dish at first. extra fleece and paper towels/wet wipes?? thanks sooooooooooo much again!!!
> 
> ps!! my breeder potty trained my hedgie for me so should i still bring a litter box or just stick with the fleece and towels??


Well if you line it with a paper towel, I don't see why not...


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I'm going on a journey with my hedgie too! We leave in a few hours, and the drive will only be a two hour one, but there will be a cat in the carrier next to the hedgepig. I'm desperately hope that neither will barf!


----------

